# Turlock, CA  Auto Swap Meet Jan 29th &30th 2022



## Tim the Skid

Received my Vendor passes yesterday. I know this is primarily an automotive swapmeet, but a lot of bicycles and parts change hands also. Looking forward to seeing my CABE buddies from central Cali again (It's been awhile) And buy some more Whizzer parts from John.  Chris, Jerry, Brian, Ted, Steve hope to see you there.


----------



## BLWNMNY

_I’ll be there…… Go every year._


----------



## Tim the Skid

BLWNMNY said:


> _I’ll be there…… Go every year._



You weren't there last January. 😅 maybe we'll run in to each other this year!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

there is always lots of bike stuff at Turlock.


----------



## BLWNMNY

BLWNMNY said:


> _I’ll be there…… Go every year._





Tim the Skid said:


> You weren't there last January. 😅 maybe we'll run in to each other this year!



Yes sir I was…. I have a car buddy that sells stuff every year.  I’ll have to look for you guys….


----------



## Tim the Skid

49autocycledeluxe said:


> there is always lots of bike stuff at Turlock.



Shhhh.... Don't tell everybody.🤫


----------



## Tim the Skid

BLWNMNY said:


> Yes sir I was…. I have a car buddy that sells stuff every year.  I’ll have to look for you guys….



The January 2021 meet was cancelled due to Covid......


----------



## BLWNMNY

Tim the Skid said:


> The January 2021 meet was cancelled due to Covid......



Lol! Your right….. Now that I think about it. I’m so use to going. 😂


----------



## Tim the Skid

Hard to believe it's been two years!


----------



## BLWNMNY

Tim the Skid said:


> Hard to believe it's been two years!



I know.


----------



## Hobo Bill

DAMM ...i'll be in Eugene on the 29th with a bottle in front of me ......


----------



## Tim the Skid

Hobo Bill said:


> DAMM ...i'll be in Eugene on the 29th with a bottle in front of me ......



Happy New Year Bill! Can't wait to share a bottle with you again, hope to see you soon. Tim


----------



## 1motime

Attendance at the 2020 show was 35000 on Saturday!  BIG swap!


----------



## Hobo Bill

Tim the Skid said:


> Happy New Year Bill! Can't wait to share a bottle with you again, hope to see you soon. Tim



A zappy nude ear ...tippin' a pint of pistol river ale to your good health ........bill


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hey Tim! How’s a newbie find ya in Turlock?


----------



## Tim the Skid

HB-15 along side the horse barns.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I’ll be the guy in the rusty relics shirt! Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hey Tim! 
 I’ve been looking for a raised letter AS seat post bolt. If ya have one that you’re will to part with bring it with you to the swap meet.


----------



## Jose 711

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I’ll be the guy in the rusty relics shirt! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1547188



you have any bicycle plates you will e taking?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Jose 711 said:


> you have any bicycle plates you will e taking?



Lol! I’ll actually be looking for plates but I don’t have any for sale


----------



## Jose 711

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Lol! I’ll actually be looking for plates but I don’t have any for sale



what are you looking for? i have mainly Nor-Cal and always looking for Santa Rosa Ca my hometown. we can do some trading if you have any doubles?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Jose 711 said:


> what are you looking for? i have mainly Nor-Cal and always looking for Santa Rosa Ca my hometown. we can do some trading if you have any doubles?



Hi! I only own 1 plate. How ever my friend Jesus has a large collection of them and is always on the hunt for more. He is on the Cabe also. I will tell him and maybe the two of you can do some swapping!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I have a 1946 Schwinn world imperial that I believe was built for the north west region. So a 46 plate from Oregon, Washington, Idaho would be awesome!


----------



## Jose 711

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Hi! I only own 1 plate. How ever my friend Jesus has a large collection of them and is always on the hunt for more. He is on the Cabe also. I will tell him and maybe the two of you can do some swapping!



Yes, I know Jesus he has a great collection.
Thank you


----------



## Tim the Skid

Tim the Skid said:


> HB-15 along side the horse barns.



Looks like we'll be in M-22 and M-24 instead


----------



## Tim the Skid

Bringing a '41 DX and a Schwinn straight bar tank with a clean working horn for sale.


----------



## tripple3

BLWNMNY said:


> I’ll be there…… Go every year.






49autocycledeluxe said:


> there is always lots of bike stuff at Turlock.






Tim the Skid said:


> Shhhh.... Don't tell everybody.🤫


----------



## Jon Olson

After 30 years in my 3-spaces, this year they will be empty. Just got out of surgery this week. I’ll see you all next year!
Jon






My best Turlock find!


----------



## oskisan

Jon Olson said:


> After 30 years in my 3-spaces, this year they will be empty. Just got out of surgery this week. I’ll see you all next year!
> JonView attachment 1557764
> View attachment 1557765
> 
> My best Turlock find!




"All I had was a frame"... It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## 1motime

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1555214



Get in line guys!


----------



## Tim the Skid

Jon Olson said:


> After 30 years in my 3-spaces, this year they will be empty. Just got out of surgery this week. I’ll see you all next year!
> JonView attachment 1557764
> View attachment 1557765
> 
> My best Turlock find!



Hope you have a speedy recovery Jon, See you next time. I'll try to post some photos for you.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning Caber’s! 
I was so looking forward to going to this swap meet! Unfortunately the dreaded positive covid test for me! Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Jon Olson

Pictures would be great!


----------



## bicycle larry

NOT FARE OF NOW , ANY MORE BIKES AND PARTS COMEING ,


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Both myself and my buddy Chris,, Fat Tire Trader will also be there.I built up my wifes sandbag wagon for that much needed cargo capisity,,ILL bring a camara and a wade o cash,,and will try to meet up with some Cabers ,,who wouldnt want to meet a guy named Tim The Skid!!! M 22,,Safe Travels for those that are goin







*


----------



## bicycle larry

ITS ON , LETS SEE SOME PICTURES


----------



## Tim the Skid

Saw so many fine people today (some of them were even CABE'ers) Rudy you are a gem! 😅 I took pictures but can't find my patch cord, I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Someone post some pictures already...the suspense is too much to handle.....


----------



## Tim the Skid

I'm trying, I can do this if I use a camera. But I took all the pics with my phone. I wish my 6 year old grandson was here to help me transfer photos. 😂


----------



## Tim the Skid

here's a start...


----------



## Tim the Skid

There wasn't anything special, but some decent riders.


----------



## Tim the Skid

A wood rimmed Peerless....


----------



## Tim the Skid

Tried to buy the license plate, but he wouldn't take it off the bike. Funny, he didn't know it was there til I pointed it out. Sacramento 1947.


----------



## Tim the Skid

This Simplex survivor was the coolest piece there.


----------



## Tim the Skid

If my wife wasn't with me I would have come home with this..😎


----------



## 1motime

No interesting car stuff?


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR THE PICS TIM  . I LIKE THE SHELBY


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1motime said:


> No interesting car stuff?




I only took a picture of this 36 Ford with all the custom add-ons. it had a 34 Ford bumper in front with chrome brackets. rear bumper was a later model like a 40 Olds.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

this Shelby looked pretty cool.


----------



## Tim the Skid

1motime said:


> No interesting car stuff?



Yes, tons of it. Bonneville lakesters, '32 Fords, lots of Chevrolet trucks, motorcycles, a slingshot dragster, traditional hotrods, parts, pieces, etc.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Girls bike is a Shelby built Hiawatha. 🙂 













guy wanted crazy money for this one... what is it?


----------



## 1motime

Tim the Skid said:


> Yes, tons of it. Bonneville lakesters, '32 Fords, lots of Chevrolet trucks, motorcycles, a slingshot dragster, traditional hotrods, parts, pieces, etc.



Cool,  Always a great swap. Much more than bikes.  First time in years I missed being at the front of the line at 6.  Can't walk it anymore.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

this Colsen 1930's (?) stroller was pretty cool. I think he wanted $350.00. this was probably the best "non motorized wheeled vehicle" there.... that I saw anyways. there was a rusty $700.00 Phantom for $1200. there was a 41 DX frame, springer, fenders and other bits and pieces for $300 when I walked in but it was gone on my way out. .it is hard to remember to take pictures without a camera in my hand.


----------



## 1motime

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1560044
> 
> 
> Girls bike is a Hawthorne.
> View attachment 1560045
> 
> View attachment 1560046
> 
> View attachment 1560047
> 
> 
> guy wanted crazy money for this one... what is it?
> View attachment 1560048
> 
> View attachment 1560049
> 
> View attachment 1560050



The raw bike is a Monark, Firestone.  24"? Cool photos!


----------



## 1motime

Another day tomorrow.  Good deals to be had if what you need is still on the ground.  Most sellers wanted it to be a one way trip for stuff


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I missed a few, here's the last bunch. these 3 mens bikes were $350 each, the ladies was $400 0r $450.


----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Heres some more ,,Just so happens 4 different Cabers meet up at the same time at Tim The  Skids place The pleasure was mine to meet Ya all,,photos tell,,kinda slim pickens,My photos are the same as above,filled my wagon twice and will show next week.















*


----------



## Nashman

Wow....Thanks for all the great pictures. Nice group shot of Cabers. We are up to our hips in snow. Dang.......


----------



## fordmike65

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Girls bike is a Hawthorne.
> View attachment 1560045
> 
> View attachment 1560046
> 
> View attachment 1560047




Looks like a Shelby built Hiawatha.


----------



## fordmike65

Tim the Skid said:


> A wood rimmed Peerless....
> View attachment 1559862
> 
> View attachment 1559863
> 
> View attachment 1559864



Digging this one 🥰


----------



## 1motime

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I only took a picture of this 36 Ford with all the custom add-ons. it had a 34 Ford bumper in front with chrome brackets. rear bumper was a later model like a 40 Olds.
> 
> View attachment 1560037
> 
> View attachment 1560038



That is great!  Someone got happy with his Bell Auto catalog!  Imagine all the tooling to make some bolt on parts.  Made in America too!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1motime said:


> That is great!  Someone got happy with his Bell Auto catalog!  Imagine all the tooling to make some bolt on parts.  Made in America too!



 I didn't think to look through the hood side louvers, I bet the motor was all dolled up as well.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Does anyone know who the seller was for these bikes?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I found a 10 tooth New Departure skip tooth gear for 2 bucks, I almost bought one the other day on Ebay for $25.

then I got his JC Higgin's ladies Colorflow for 30 bucks. the spring fork, and the Higgins badge will go on my 48 Huffman framed, Monark deep fendered Frankenbike.


----------



## 1motime

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I found a 10 tooth New Departure skip tooth gear for 2 bucks, I almost bought one the other day on Ebay for $25.
> 
> then I got his JC Higgin's ladies Colorflow for 30 bucks. the spring fork, and the Higgins badge will go on my 48 Huffman framed, Monark deep fendered Frankenbike.
> 
> View attachment 1560793
> 
> View attachment 1560794



You scored.  Can't beat those prices!


----------



## StingrayRider

Heres a great video. 
Thank You to the gal who took the time to make and post the video. I had plans to go but couldnt make it .
Did go to stockton last weekend and found some krate parts. 
Anyone find any krate parts ?


----------



## mrg

Anyone see what this pedal car was going for?


----------



## 1motime

StingrayRider said:


> Heres a great video.
> Thank You to the gal who took the time to make and post the video. I had plans to go but couldnt make it .
> Did go to stockton last weekend and found some krate parts.
> Anyone find any krate parts ?



In case there is a need to see more of Turlock.  Sunday by the same girl.  She did some serious walking.  Crowd looked a bit light Saturday compared to the past.  At least it happened.  It's a lot of fun seeing it all.  More fun when you make money off of junk on the ground!


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Had fun at this year's Turlock meet. Wasn’t sure where Tim the Skid was going to be but when I saw that green straight bar tank on the table, I knew we found him. Tim and my wife had great discussions on Mexican food, and one of Tim’s favorite dishes.  Want to try that Tim, so we need that recipe.. Had fun just talking with the guys, Gary, Tim, Rudy, and Chris even if it was even for a short time. Awesome that we ended up at Tim's spot at the same time.  Good meeting and seeing you fellas. Until the next one, or the next vintage bike ride.

Btw Tim, I too inquired and asked if he would sell the plate separately on that girls bike with the Sacramento bicycle license plate.  Offered him $$.  Born and raised, I should have just bought the bike for that 1946 license plate, rolled the bike around with a for sale sign, and come out of that meet with the best find of the day for me.  Still wanting an old Sacramento bicycle license plate.   

My wife took this picture.  From left to right, Eddie @Mabuhay, Gary Quail, the Master Wheel Builder, Rudy @RUDY CONTRATTI, Tim @Tim the Skid, and Chris @fat tire trader


----------



## Livmojoe

Dang Eddie @Mabuhay , I completely missed you guys.  I did run into and chatted with Gary Quail Saturday afternoon, yet bumped into Gary Combs @PlasticNerd , Chris Montoya @slick and his gal Mary first thing right inside the gate at 7am.  Anybody find anything good?  BTW, my phone estimated I walked about 7 miles Saturday 🤪


----------



## Tim the Skid

@Mabuhay   It was great meeting you Eddie, enjoyed talking recipes with your wife also. Right after you left @slick and @PlasticNerd showed up and hung out for a while.  I have a friend who knows the owner of that Columbia. Don't give up on that Sacramento plate yet!  😉


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Livmojoe said:


> Dang Eddie @Mabuhay , I completely missed you guys.  I did run into and chatted with Gary Quail Saturday afternoon, yet bumped into Gary Combs @PlasticNerd , Chris Montoya @slick and his gal Mary first thing right inside the gate at 7am.  Anybody find anything good?  BTW, my phone estimated I walked about 7 miles Saturday 🤪



It would have been awesome to see you guys, John. Gary and Chris too. John @Livmojoe, we had parked far away from the grounds, and plus this meet is huge. Not surprised how far we actually walked.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Tim the Skid said:


> @Mabuhay   It was great meeting you Eddie, enjoyed talking recipes with your wife also. Right after you left @slick and @PlasticNerd showed up and hung out for a while.  I have a friend who knows the owner of that Columbia. Don't give up on that Sacramento plate yet!  😉



Tim, that’s awesome more members came by. PM sent.


----------



## fat tire trader

Livmojoe said:


> Dang Eddie @Mabuhay , I completely missed you guys.  I did run into and chatted with Gary Quail Saturday afternoon, yet bumped into Gary Combs @PlasticNerd , Chris Montoya @slick and his gal Mary first thing right inside the gate at 7am.  Anybody find anything good?  BTW, my phone estimated I walked about 7 miles Saturday 🤪



https://www.strava.com/activities/6601851135/embed/da39a830cf851a01ec2347a80a6f57cc8d9051c8'

I recorded it on Strava, click on the link to see our route and pictures, 13km.


----------

